# Ledston Luck colliery, Castleford.



## ROYALBOB (Mar 28, 2011)

Closed in 1986, grade II listed buildings though does not look like much been done to save it!




wheel house by ROYALBOB2011




mastermind by ROYALBOB2011




levers by ROYALBOB2011




tradesmans entrance by ROYALBOB2011




going up by ROYALBOB2011




looking down by ROYALBOB2011




hook by ROYALBOB2011




wooden ceiling by ROYALBOB2011




whinch by ROYALBOB2011




doorage by ROYALBOB2011




control box by ROYALBOB2011




wheel room by ROYALBOB2011

Thanks for looking!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royalbob1/


----------



## King Al (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice pics Bob, like the hook shots


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree...some really nice pics there. Some interesting stuff remaining too.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 2, 2011)

Cheers matey, didn't know about this mine. Love the wheel house building and especially the wooden ceiling. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 10, 2011)

The whinch shot is brill!


----------

